# 6.000 thanks to Agnès !



## geve

*Merci Agnès, d’éclairer nos pas sur le chemin des langues depuis plus de 6.000 posts !!*​ 
avec intelligence… pertinence… bienveillance... générosité… humour… esprit… disponibilité… efficacité… fermeté-quand-nécessaire… blondeur… ??? Non, vraiment, aucun mot ne suffit à dire cette prouesse.

En tout cas, moi, je me sens toute perdue quand ta petite lumière est éteinte ; et en sécurité quand elle est allumée : ça a beau être une toute petite lampe verte, elle illumine le forum avec *éclat* ! 

Accepte donc cette illustration originale comme gage d’amitié : mille pompons ! (désolée, je ne sais pas faire d'encadrements virtuels)


----------



## DDT

Ah la mod ! à la mode , cette mod' !!!
*6000 FOIS MERCI !!! à la mod' !!!​*
DDT


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS AGNES!!!!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

Agnès, je vourrais vous écrire un poème mais je manque des mots... Merci et félicitations!


----------



## Vanda

Madame Agnès,​Bien, Geve has used all the words  that I'm sure everybody benefitted by your valuable help wish they'd said them.  ​Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!​


----------



## Kelly B

En vérité geve à bien exprimé les sentiments de nous tous, donc j'allais me contenter de dire
​  MERCI! 

Mais, bon, l'occasion vaut un peu de mon n'importe je ne sais pas trop quoi: 

A la mod! On l'apprécie à l'infini
A son aide toujours prête à venir
Elle sait être ferme tout en étant gentille
Un équilibre difficile à maintenir
Il faut donc qu'on la dit dans une voix forte et claire...
Joyeux postiversaire!
​


----------



## Reving Lane

Oui, Agnès, Joyeux postiversaire!!!!!


----------



## Fernando

Thank you, Agnès.


----------



## elroy

*Always there - *
*to help, to instruct, to educate, *
*to learn, to discuss, *
*to laugh, to think, and *
*to glow!*

*Congratulations!*​


----------



## cuchuflete

Quabrazotes para la Quagnès

 *Merci Agnès
cuchu

* Congratulations!​


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations Agnès!*​ 
Pour moi, dans ce monde virtuel, tu es notre _Comtesse de Ségur_!
Oui, une _Comtesse de Ségur_ à l'accent du sud et aux milles poésies.
Un forum sans contexte Comtesse n'est que ruine de l'âme..., n'est-ce pas Agnès!​ 
* Bravo, 6000 bravos! *​


----------



## Aupick

Many, many sincere thanks for your dedication, insight, humour and generosity.


----------



## Whodunit

Agnès, in my experience you are

endlessly *helpful*,
very *cheerful*
fortunately *careful*
maybe *hopeful*
often *powerful*
always *respectful*
so *thoughtful*
of course *joyful*
unbelievably *skillful*
and eventually *wonderful*,

but not at all *doleful*​


----------



## Isotta

Merci, Agnès !

Ta maîtrise de ces deux langues m'a fait comprendre que ton avatar à une main trompe-- même les humains ont au moins deux--donc j'ai compris que tu en as au moins vingt.

Très reconnaissante,

Isotta.


----------



## ILT

Agnes, thanks for all your collaboration and guidance 

CONGRATULATIONS on this your postiversary.


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci à tous ! Such kind words are unbelievable, thank you!!

Geve, mercimercimercimercimercimerci, très chère ! Entre blondes admiratrices de Fantômette, nous nous sommes trouvées ! 

DDT, six mille fois merci à toi aussi, qui m'a aidée à être une pas-trop-mauvaise-modo par tes conseils et ton amitié. Quagrazie ! 

Mei, gracias-thank you, beautiful butterfly!

Ampurdan, vous croiser sur ce forum est toujours un plaisir. Merci-gracias !

Vanda, thank you for your kindness. Obrigado!

Kellyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! You're definitely amazing! A poem in French! Quelle classe ! Thank you!

Reving Lane, bonjour et merci ! 

Fernando, your sense of humour and your sharp mind make your posts always interesting. Gracias!

Elroy, I'm so glad to help, but nothing equals a good laugh and pondering!  splitString("شُكْران");  شكرا 

Cuchu, thank you for these delicate water lilies. Quabrazotes para el Cuchu! Quagnès

Bel Ange, quel joli jeu de mots ! héhéhé... 

Aupick, encore plus de mercis pour votre extraordinaire présence !

Whodunit, thanks to you, I have learned a new word: doleful! Waow! Thank you for your compliment.

Isotta, tu as percé mon secret, gargl !!!

I love translating, your support, help, sense of humour and kindness count for a great deal in my pleasure of being a mod here. Gracias!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*SIX MILLE*

*F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*T*I*O*N*S *

*ET **MILLE MERCIS, *

*AGNES!  *
​


----------



## nichec

I've learned a lot from your posts.

Thank you for all these lessons. They are deeply appreciated.

Congratulations!


----------



## Jana337

Ooops, am I late again? 

Merci, Agnès! 

Jana


----------



## lauranazario

Chere Agnes (I can't find _l'accent grave_),
I have come back from a brief vacation to find that you have reached yet another milestone!!!! 
I celebrate  on account of your achievements! 

Muak!
LN


----------



## LV4-26

J'aperçois une espèce
De foule épaisse
En liesse
Serait-ce
Pour louer l'adresse
D'un cacatoès
En détresse
Dans un aloès ?
Non, cette allégresse
Cette ivresse
Cette grand-messe
Cette kermesse
Qui se presse
C'est pour Agnès,
Pour qu'apparaisse
La poétesse
Aux 6000 prouesses.
​


----------



## Agnès E.

Douce Grive, quel joli poste tu m'as fait, j'en suis tout enivrée ! 
Nichec, nous sommes ici pour aider autant que pour être aidés ! Je suis contente de vous être parfois utile.
Jana, you're forgiven: you are kept busy talking so many languages! despite your huge brain, you still haven't designed the ubiquity machine!
Laura, I see that working with apples helps you maintaining a great shape! (or is it the secret recipe I gave you once, mmh?)
Jean-Michel, ah, Jean-Michel ! Tu sais si bien parler aux femmes et les faire rire ! J'ai bien envie de t'octroyer le titre de Jean-Michel Parole-de-Miel, qu'en dis-tu ?


----------



## irisheyes0583

Many, Many Thanks for the 6000 times you've helped!
  ​


----------



## jimreilly

Merci bien, Agnès, mille fois.
Merci bien, Agnès, mille fois.
Merci bien, Agnès, mille fois.
Merci bien, Agnès, mille fois.
Merci bien, Agnes, mille fois.
Merci bien, Agnès, mille fois.

And the grand total: 6,000! Félicitations!


----------



## Outsider

_Chuac ! Six mille bisous pour Agnès._​


----------



## Like an Angel

I arrived after your 6.000 but thank god before the 7.000... congratulations


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, what can I say?

“La Professeur Gentile,” chère Madam Agnès, has reached yet another mille-stone. There is not a doubt that this wonderful lady teaches us all in not only her native French, but in English as well about language, humor, culture, and naturally, gentility!

 
6 milles mercies, Agnès!  (Bravo!)


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Warm congratulations, Agnès!   I look forward to the day I being to re-study my French so that I can experience all of the great reviews I've heard of your work in the French forum!  *


----------

